# Fort Pickens Report / What is considered a Bull on the Gulf Coast.



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

So this is a question up for debate. Here on the Gulf Coast, what do fishermen consider to be a "Bull Red." I have seen a lot of people calling anything over the slot to be a "Bull." Little bit of history, I just came from VA/NC, anything under 40" is laughable, and you are not in a big boy class until you go 50"+. 

Report:
Hit Fort Pickens on Saturday, posted up at the second parking area. The wind started from the North/Northeast and at around 11:00am, the wind shifted to the South. That's when the bite turned on. I caught 5 Reds, 28,30,33,35, and 43. All were caught from behind the sandbar (150' to 250 foot casts.) and all were caught on fresh cut mullet.

I had a couple PM questions about exactly what my surf setup for red drum looks like. My typical setup is a 12'-13' casting rod, Akios 757 or Penn Fathom 25N reel spooled with 17lb main line, 50lb shock leader (30'). I am using 9/0 gamakatsu circle hooks with a 7oz-9oz three sided sinker on a fish finder rig. All hooks are snelled on 100lb Ande mono leader. The distance between my snelled hook to my slide swivel for the sinker is 1"-3" tied on with a 7/4 loop Albright knot. My typical cast from the beach is either a ground cast or hatteras cast.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

40''+ is an absolute stud in this area of the panhandle. We have tons of fish in the 36-39'', but 40 is the magic number, in my opinion anyways, to make it a "monster." I would love to land a 50'' this spring, but it's just not likely here, even with all of the time I put into fishing bulls. 46.5'' has been my personal best since October 4th of 2014.

As far as what's considered a "bull," I've always just thought anything over slot. Never really thought about it I guess. 

Also, way to put the smackdown on them. I'm sure that 43'' was a blast. Makes me want to go hit the surf sometime soon.


----------



## alexliz13 (Nov 8, 2015)

30" is considered a Bull.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't call a Red a "bull" until they're 35" or greater. 

The sizes vary along the northern gulf too. The further west you go towards LA the greater the possible sizes it seems IMO. I grew up surf fishing here and spend a lot of time on the sand and I've only landed two over 50" here in all that time. That includes a fair amount of time fishing the mouth of mobile bay around Dixie bar which is loaded with big reds. In general though, when you look at the average sizes throughout, gulf coast Reds get the "bull" status at a lowered mark from their east coast counterparts.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

A bull is a red over 35/36" IMO. I've come across a few 40-44" and my PB is 47", still looking for that 50.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Every redfish over 27" is the same in my opinion. If I can't eat it, it's either a bull or a rat. A 12" red is equal to a 42" red to me...cuz if I'm redfishin', I'm lookin for dinner. So yeah, reds come in 4 sizes: rats, lower slots, upper slots, and bulls...in my oh-so-humble opinion. I've caught a lot of large bulls over the years, a hell of a lot! I honestly can't begin to guess at what my personal best is. I only measure reds if I'm not sure if it's a keeper or not. But hey, this is a fishing forum! And I'm a true fisherman, so I'll go ahead and say my personal best was 84"...caught on a piece of bubble gum. Had to throw it back though. Rules is rules.


----------



## Heaver (Dec 30, 2015)

Chris V said:


> I don't call a Red a "bull" until they're 35" or greater.
> 
> The sizes vary along the northern gulf too. The further west you go towards LA the greater the possible sizes it seems IMO. I grew up surf fishing here and spend a lot of time on the sand and I've only landed two over 50" here in all that time. That includes a fair amount of time fishing the mouth of mobile bay around Dixie bar which is loaded with big reds. In general though, when you look at the average sizes throughout, gulf coast Reds get the "bull" status at a lowered mark from their east coast counterparts.


 This is good info, as I said, I am new to the area and just picking up on everything. I have been a quest for a 50+ inch fish here. Like I stated before, when you are 50+ up north, you are fishing at another level. We have had great times when the schools run thick with 50-59" fish, they put some 17lb line to the test.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Heaver said:


> This is good info, as I said, I am new to the area and just picking up on everything. I have been a quest for a 50+ inch fish here. Like I stated before, when you are 50+ up north, you are fishing at another level. We have had great times when the schools run thick with 50-59" fish, they put some 17lb line to the test.


50-59"!! WOW. now that's a fish. I remember when I was just a kid when the limits on these fish were different and my dad caught a huge one. he had to nail the tail down and use a garden hoe to scale the fish. could not imagine a 59 incher. probably not good to eat though.


----------



## nmadel (Mar 11, 2014)

Over slot is a bull. Slot is a slot. And under slot is a rat/pup


----------



## T. Smith (Sep 30, 2015)

this is Pff and fishing tales are told here and sometimes there true.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

T. Smith said:


> this is Pff and fishing tales are told here and sometimes there true.


A fishing tale wouldn't be a fishing tale if it were true.


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sooo....no pics in a fishing report that caught big fish? Don't hold out, show'em off.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

a sexualy mature red is technicaly a bull, and that is around 24''. but to me anything over a slot is a bull


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

PB is 44,5" off the beach during pompano fishing . Bait of choice is oversized sand flea.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

That seems like alot of overpowered leader for such a dingy main line. By the description I thought you were going after sharks. Nice fish tho


----------

